# 2x Auto Finesse'd RenaultSport Clio's - Guess the mileage to win £10 CYC Gift Voucher



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had these 2 Clio's, which are owned by the same household, booked in for a while. I'd not seen the cars previously but knew they needed a bit of love and the 172 had recently been in for some spray work.

Also as a little bit of 'fun' if you can guess the mileage of the two cars (so take a guess for each one) and the person with the closest combined guess will win a £10 CleanYourCar Gift Voucher! 

First up is an Arctic Blue 182. No wash pics I'm afraid, so straight into the correction:

The car was littered in deep swirling and quite a few RDS.

Some correction shots:


DSC00428 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC00430 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00431 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC00438 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00443 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rupes LHR75 used to correct:


DSC00446 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00449 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00450 by RussZS, on Flickr

The roof was particularly bad, most of the swirling was removed but some deeper defects remained:


DSC00453 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00454 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finished with Tough Prep and Tough Coat:


DSC00471 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters:


DSC00477 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00478 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00481 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00483 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00484 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00486 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00493 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00496 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00497 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00499 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00502 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00503 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00504 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00514 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00515 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00516 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up is the Monaco Blue 172 again no pics of the cleaning stage.

Parts of the car had recently been painted and we had some tape residue which oddly Tardis would not remove - it wasn't tacky at all so was etched into the clearcoat! Also a fair amount of overspray was present.


DSC00518 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00519 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00520 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00521 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50

Some deeper defects remain but the car had been polished before and readings were relatively low on this original paint so I opted to remove the swirling and not aggressively attack the clearcoat to remove the relatively sparse RDS's:


DSC00525 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00526 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC00529 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00531 by RussZS, on Flickr

Overspray on passenger door:


DSC00536 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50


DSC00539 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00543 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before


DSC00546 by RussZS, on Flickr

After


DSC00547 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 on bonnet


DSC00570 by RussZS, on Flickr

Drivers door:


DSC00573 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00575 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always, full wipedown with Eraser:


DSC00582 by RussZS, on Flickr

Quick rinse off and check outside in the Sun


DSC00585 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finished with Desire:


DSC00621 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00588 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00590 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00593 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00596 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00598 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00599 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00601 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00602 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00603 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00605 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00612 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00613 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00614 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00616 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00617 by RussZS, on Flickr

Okay so for the competition please use this format:

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = xxx miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = xxx miles (putting your guess where xxx is)

The closest overall guess wins the voucher, courtesy of MCC 

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks ace mate


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Really nice mate, I'll say 172 000 lol


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 64,256 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 77,954 miles

Absolute shot in the dark!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 115 000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 150 000 miles

:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Love the finish on the 182 looks amazing, always loved that colour, and desire looks fantastic on the 172!

And for fun:

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 98,230 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 56,750 miles (putting your guess where xxx is)


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 97,504 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 123,847miles


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 86,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 30,000 miles 

Great work as well Russ :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work as always Russ, the results really look spot on, keep up the good work buddie :thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Both very rewarding colours to work ok :thumb:

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 13,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 135,000 miles


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 91,463 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 56,921 miles


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great work as ever, both cars look factory fresh.

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 82,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 72,000 miles


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice work mate, looking really good.

As for the comp
RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 60k miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 80k miles


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ let's see if I can get it right again

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 101,000
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 122,000


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ let's see if I can get it right again
> 
> RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 101,000
> RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 122,000


Not this time


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Brilliant mate, they look spot on!


Chris


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Look stunning

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 27,567 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 36,899miles 

The marks on the rear quarter are usually from the polly sheet when the car is bagged up in the booth, the reason it happens is if theres water under the bag, so if the car had been put in when wet then sheeted over the top, then when its put on bake it sweats and makes horrible marks like that.lol

rick


----------



## danzman1991 (Aug 23, 2008)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 127,172 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 63,172 miles


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 35,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 52,500 miles 

great work again well done to all


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Good work! 
RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 76000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 97450 miles


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Not this time


Can I guess again then?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice work, Russ!

The colour matching in the last pic is appalling 



MidlandsCarCare said:


> DSC00617 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Russ, and some great shots


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 21,734 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 17,345 miles 

that rupes air DA is so god dam coool!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Cracking results. 

I'll guess 113500 miles


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice work mate. That rupes does look handy for the tight areas.
Clio 172: 84,700
Clio 182: 73,600
Total: 158,300.


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Monaco Blue - 86,400 miles
Arctic Blue - 68,700 miles


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks mint know Russ and nice colour.
RS 172 104K
RS 182 87K


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 89,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 106,000 miles 


Nice work bud


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

awsome work as always russ , cracking colours


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks amazing!!

The markings on the car that the Tardis wouldn't remove are actually caused from condensation building up under the plastic sheets they use for masking. Ive run into the same markings before


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Nobody has the right answer yet - clue is they are both into 6 figures and the Monaco one is higher...


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 127,854 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 111,569 miles

Nice work Russ:thumb:


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 61,325 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 41,560 miles

Nice work


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 146,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 115,000 miles


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 123,487 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 109,957 miles


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

you truly are a master of your trade, great work as always.

172: 134744
182: 126896

spot on right? right?


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely colour of the first one; topped off with TC seems to work a treat. Nice skills with the air DA too, the finish is very, very nice.

Well done you…!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

172: 176,000
182: 127.000

Very nice work again Russ


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, they'd left a mess after the respray - glad to see you got it back to perfection though :thumb:

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 147,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 141,000 miles


----------



## HowQuik (May 2, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 182,756 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 129,657 miles

Great work, both don't look like 100k+ cars.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 172,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 182,000 miles

Couldn't resist!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work on both clios.

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 156,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 128,000 miles


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

wow they came up fresh! im going

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 103456 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 86931


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 181 550 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 168 750 miles


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Really like the finish on the 2nd one.

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 62.000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 65.000 miles


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue = 98,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue = 34,000 miles

Also great work on the details Russ, your work shines alot on here.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll close the competition at midnight and the closest guess will win 

Thanks all so far!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 210,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 160,000 miles


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So what decide who will get closest? One car result or both?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work as always Russ, love the air DA! Nice idea for the competition too!

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 129,386 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 104,462 miles


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Right last clue!

Both are 6 figures and there's 49k between the two. Monaco is higher


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Monaco is 149,000
Arctic blue is 100,000.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Closeeee!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 157,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 108,000 miles


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Monaco Blue Mileage = 151,695
Arctic Blue Mileage = 102.695


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

151,345
102.468?????


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Monaco Blue Mileage = 153,250
Arctic Blue Mileage = 104,250


----------



## bmwe61520d (May 26, 2012)

Monaco Blue Mileage = 159,000
Arctic Blue Mileage = 110,000


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Right last clue!
> 
> Both are 6 figures and there's 49k between the two. Monaco is higher


Looks like i guessed a fraction too soon! :lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks like i guessed a fraction too soon! :lol:


Darn, me too!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

both are looking good
rs clio monaco blue mileage=155,000
rs clio artic blue mileage=105,000


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Both look amazing! always wanted a 182 and quite reasonable in price these days!
RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 178,594 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 129,213 miles


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice both of them:thumb:


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 180,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 120,000 miles

looking good.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> Monaco is 149,000
> Arctic blue is 100,000.





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Closeeee!


Do i not get the price for being the closest?!? Surely!?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll have another guess then..

Monaco is 150,000
Arctic blue is 101,000..


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 108,153 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 86,608 miles


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

rs clio monaco blue mileage=172,000
rs clio artic blue mileage=123,000


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 16,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 27,000 miles


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> I'll have another guess then..
> 
> Monaco is 150,000
> Arctic blue is 101,000..


Correct and your previous guess was closest anyway!

PM me your CYC account email address and I'll sort your prize!

Thanks all!

Russ.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Russ! 

Are you sure you want to give this away!?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work Russ


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 46,000 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 40,000 miles


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks again Russ you did a fantastic job on both the Clio's and i no how hard you must have worked on the 182 worse than it looked, really looks stunning and the 172 looks superb despite the poor paint job recently carried out on it (am seeing them saturday to complain  ) some very close mileage guess tho :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the wee RS Clio's! 

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 166,666 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 129,999 miles

lol! 

Fantastic work by the way.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, :thumb:.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Top clean! Much prefer the Artic Blue colour though. 

RS Clio 172 Monaco Blue Mileage = 102,508 miles
RS Clio 182 Arctic Blue Mileage = 68,953 miles


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all and thanks for taking the time to guess. 

Russ.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Superb work Russ! 

172 - 45,000

182 - 89,000

Lol


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Can i just say, the marks here are not from tape.










They are from the plastic sheeting being put over the car while it was wet/damp.
Seen it loads in winter months. Can be a night mare to get off if the cars been oven baked.


----------

